# Where do you sleep on the road?



## Desert (Dec 18, 2012)

Say your in a new city and you haven't found any abandoned houses or shit like that and you decide to sleep outside. How do you decide where to crash at?


----------



## crow jane (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## railroadron (Dec 18, 2012)

I ll be honest Desert..thats a lame question and how can it really be answered? I prefer to sleep off the beaten path wherever I feel the safest. Usually down near the tracks or yard behind loading docks or wooded lots. Even river banks providing I can be concealed. When you re tired and ready to lay it out wherever you re at wether it be in a city or outskirts..just find a place you feel safe and not seen.


----------



## railroadron (Dec 18, 2012)

Just watch out for this guy!!!


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 18, 2012)

just look for the spots with all the beer cans and graffitti that includes lots of "circle n's" and train trax....usually under bridges by a train yard 

but nah like he said....anywhere you think you wont be seen.......... gotta be careful about them sprinklers .. like in city parks and around businesses and such.....if the grass looks a bit TOO green?


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 18, 2012)

watch out for home bum dookie and the strong over powering smell of urine. lots of sleep spots can also double as bathrooms for the homeless, this is where a tarp or fresh cardboard comes in handy! finding a sleep spot becomes really easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dude that bum hunter that guys a fuckin asshole haha but fuck most homebums, uncreative slaves of their own making


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Dec 18, 2012)

railroadron said:


> I ll be honest Desert..thats a lame question and how can it really be answered? I prefer to sleep off the beaten path wherever I feel the safest. Usually down near the tracks or yard behind loading docks or wooded lots. Even river banks providing I can be concealed. When you re tired and ready to lay it out wherever you re at wether it be in a city or outskirts..just find a place you feel safe and not seen.


 
Don't you think that's a bit harsh? I think you did answer it really well, for someone new to The Road I think you've sumed it up really well.


----------



## railroadron (Dec 18, 2012)

Tatanka said:


> Dude that bum hunter that guys a fuckin asshole haha but fuck most homebums, uncreative slaves of their own making


I know right! I wish that cocksucker would run up on me while I m rolled out!


----------



## crow jane (Dec 18, 2012)

wildboy860 said:


> watch out for home bum dookie and the strong over powering smell of urine. lots of sleep spots can also double as bathrooms for the homeless, this is where a tarp or fresh cardboard comes in handy! finding a sleep spot becomes really easy once you get the hang of it.


 

ah yes, the infamous malt-liquor shit-spray


----------



## Desert (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Just trying to cover all my bases. And fuck that bum hunter!


----------



## urchin (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll crash wherever. If you have a tarp you should be good most of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 19, 2012)

ah yes everytime i see an animal pile of human feces under a bridge the blackness and utter fuckedityness of it speaks bad liquor and poor food choices. Was hitchin north from santa fe and we got dropped at and exit and went under this bridge camp real nice till we got to the top where you'd sleep. them fuckin homebums must just roll over and let go. god damn people shittin inches from where they lay their heads. Blackholes


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 19, 2012)

for a change of pace from sleepin on the ground...anytime youre around a home depot or lowes be sure to take advantage of theyre luxurious accomodations......







ahhh... home sweet home....... them sheds have saved me in the rain plenty of times..... i love crawlin out of em in the morning too... people be like "a bum livin in a lowes shed.....wtf..."


----------



## Psi em (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh shoot! YMCA! I get it! haha

I go bushwhacking for a place in the woods where nobody has been for years. Have to do a bit of research to figure out which lands are isolated and abandoned. If I see any bit of trash, cigarette butt or beer can on the ground, that means I'm not deep enough into the thick and keep it moving. Keep an eye out for other people's lights in the dark. Dangerous stuff though. Nobody will hear you scream.


----------



## keg (Dec 19, 2012)

alot of people of shit at sleepin places.but sometimes people get sick or dopesick and really have to let it go right away.i have been homeless for 15 plus years and the only time i hate it is when i got the shits and its pouring down rain.so you try to get as fart away as possible.but what about your pack etc,shitting sucks


----------



## Doobie_D (Dec 19, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> for a change of pace from sleepin on the ground...anytime youre around a home depot or lowes be sure to take advantage of theyre luxurious accomodations......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

And then...came the locks on Lowes/Home Depot sheds....


----------



## urchin (Dec 20, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> for a change of pace from sleepin on the ground...anytime youre around a home depot or lowes be sure to take advantage of theyre luxurious accomodations......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've done that two or three times. It sucks for the cold though I'll tell you that much. NO FUCKING INSULATION AT ALL!


----------



## Luna (Dec 20, 2012)

It all depends on the city yer in too... Like in certain places don't sleep under bridges such as Nola. The cool thing about nola is there are so many cool people you just gotta meet a group of um n crash next to them. Strength in numbers. Also there are homeless shelters in all major cities so that's another option. Woods are a good place too so long as you got some equipment or don't mind eating some bugs in yer sleep


----------



## urchin (Dec 20, 2012)

I've found myself sleeping on the back part of a hospice shed once. It was nice in general. Wind didn't get there that often, you can sneak in and out whenever, weren't too far from good dumpsters as well as a Starbucks, and you will hear people long before they have a chance to know you are there. Of anyone ends up in Macon or Warner Robins let me know and I can point you to some places.


----------



## noitanicullaH (Dec 20, 2012)

I usualy wander very long distances untill i find something great and worth sleeping in, i walked from Monaco border to Italy 70 km untill i found great abandoned hospital all for me,alone. But when i decide to sleep outside, i never know, probably under bridge, or if its possible inside bridge, somewhere where i wouldnt be spoted and could get up anytime i want.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 20, 2012)

It can get hard finding the right spot, one after the other I'll find a bum beat me to it or it's marked by litter and smells. If I can smell any presence of another human being, past or otherwise, I stay away. Period.
But, there's always something somewhere, so long as you can count on your feet for all the walking you're going to do. Take care of them feet. If I've got my feet I'm gold. Take care of the feet.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 14, 2013)

how could you not know where to crash? if youre sleeping out watch yourself thats all i have to say, be careful and good luck.


----------



## anotherbadidea (Jan 23, 2013)

scaffolding in the city, golf courses in the sticks. only downside is you have to be up early


----------



## Psi em (Feb 7, 2013)

I feel comfortable with the biggest trees. If there's just scrawny trees around, I'll rest along side a lonely pine tree. Don't care much for when the pines are grouped together but it's real comforting when you can find a good tree.


----------



## nostalgichobo (Mar 24, 2013)

Hospital ER waiting rooms. Just hide your gear someplace super secure outside and blend in with the other hopefuls.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla (Mar 25, 2013)

I usually prefer wooded outskirts outside of cities when I was traveling homeless.

They are really cracking down on the homeless nationwide these days every city I visit.

The policy now is to herd everybody into homeless shelters nowadays.

They are actively fencing off bridges and tightening security of abandoned or vacant homes.

It's even worse in rural areas where they treat homeless people even worse usually by a armed escort of the law. Hick cops.


----------



## notlateforsuppa (May 11, 2013)

google stealth camping for more info on this


----------

